# Black Crappie in Fish River?



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Are there any black crappie in fish river? My buddy has been telling me they are by the 32 Bridge. Just wanted to see if its worth making a trip.....



If so What bait/jig do you catch them on?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Them crapie fisherman are tight liped about there prey


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You might want to think twice about eating fish from Fish River. I've been told by locals there that the river has high levels of mercury. It convinced me enough to not keep any fish from there, but to each his own. Good luck.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

it takes alot of Mercury Poisoning to do any kinda damage, iv ate more fish from Escambia then any other river.


----------

